# Damaged kitchen worktop



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi all.
Whilst putting the breakfast plates away this morning, my lovely wife :twisted: has just dropped a plate end on, on to the worktop in the kitchen area. It has split the worktop causing a 30mm crack. Has anyone else experienced this. Can the worktop be replaced or repaired. the van was manufactured in 2010 an has the graphite finish.
Frank


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Most kitchen fitters carry a range of graphite sticks, a bit like crayons to cover blemishes and when applied make everything like new..

Try some where like Ikea or B7Q, the kitchen sales department might be able to help you.. 

My son is a kitchen fitter and if you get no luck I will ask him, trouble is we are in Spain and Portugal for another 6 or 7 weeks..
ray.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Kitchen fitters use a compound called Colorfill and you can buy it in Screwfix - possibles for your top are this or this.

Colin


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

camallison said:


> Kitchen fitters use a compound called Colorfill and you can buy it in Screwfix - possibles for your top are this or this.
> 
> Colin


God forbid, no not ever, bar the mitre but i conceed some who work as kitchen fitters do .... ( the ones the customer has a list of snags for the following week )

There are people who specialise in kitchen worktop repairs used by the trade rarely when splash backs are fitted and its not practical to change the tops (customer permitting) and from whats been described that would seem to be the way to go as i doubt you ll get an unseen repair that lasts any other way...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Everything depends on where the crack is, but if it's in a suitable position, and you can't hide the repair . . . don't try!!

Carefully cut out a piece of the table top and inlet something else that will enhance the look of it.

If you are careful you could actually improve the appearance of the table, and have a lasting and durable repair.

One other suggestion is to cover the whole surface with a new sheet of "stuff". (_There is a range of available materials_.) Carefully "edged" it would look just like new. :wink:

Dave


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi,

earlier this year a copy of Camperstop Europe (a very heavy book) fell out of the overhead locker over the table. Of course it landed with a corner of the spine hitting the table and making a triangular depression in the table top about 25 x25mms.

The friendly chaps at Camper UK (Lincoln) repaired it, if you know where it was you can see it if you look at the right (wrong) angle. But a brilliant repair job, I think it was £130, but I decided to bite the bullet and have it repaired properly rather than me making a mess of it.

It makes me check the books are secure!!

alan


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

I had the same problem. I live on the Wirral and there is a company in Chester, called Laminate Solutions. They came out made a near perfect repair, and charged £40, can't recall their number but if you look them up and give them a ring they may be able to point you in the direction of someone near to you who does this work. I have seen their repairs on other vans and they are good. Just found the number for you 01244 301575, hope this helps, i now realise you dont'live that far from Chester. Let me know how you go on.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

spatz1 said:


> camallison said:
> 
> 
> > Kitchen fitters use a compound called Colorfill and you can buy it in Screwfix - possibles for your top are this or this.
> ...


Our MH table was repaired professionally using the stuff before we would accept the van. If you look very carefully, the site of repair is _just_ visible. Since then, I have worked as mentor to the CEO of a successful kitchens company and they also swear by it.

Colin


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

camallison said:


> Our MH table was repaired professionally using the stuff before we would accept the van. If you look very carefully, the site of repair is _just_ visible. Since then, I have worked as mentor to the CEO of a successful kitchens company and they also swear by it.
> 
> Colin


funny thing is, alone i fitted 2 upmarket kitchens a week for a living

Colourfil is for the joint, but granted you can use it on the surface but it ll get "cleaned off", shrinks and is un - sandable so a dint will always dry concave or raised on the edges if you try to build the dint up ... a repaired crack will always harbour dust/dirt and become visible and is a nothing more than a temporary fix i certainly wouldnt associate the word proffessional with ....

You ll be telling me its impossible to do the mitre joint by hand with a jigsaw, tape measure and knife next :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I am not a professional, but it worked for us and that is only what I am basing my response on. The repair is now coming up to 2 years old and I am still happy with it.

Happy to bow to a professional who has a better, professional solution.

Colin


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks guys, I too have managed to punch a hole in my worktop, one forgets the lightweight chipboard core that is used and so 5 months down the line I have been pondering the problem, I'm a furniture maker by trade so it is do-able, but it is which approach I use, I agree that whatever repair is done you will see it so the best is to make a feature of it! 
Neil


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

neilanddot said:


> Thanks guys, I too have managed to punch a hole in my worktop, one forgets the lightweight chipboard core that is used and so 5 months down the line I have been pondering the problem, I'm a furniture maker by trade so it is do-able, but it is which approach I use, I agree that whatever repair is done you will see it so the best is to make a feature of it!
> Neil


I d recomend a piece of black tape a long the bottom of each lens of your glasses :wink:

Always wanted to say that to a customer :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

I d recomend a piece of black tape a long the bottom of each lens of your glasses :wink: 

No probs for me, my eyesight is getting to the stage that I can't see it...or is it selective eyesight!, it's my other half who keeps reminding me
Neil


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

I manage a Trade Counter for kitchens & bedrooms, can you post a piccy so I can see the damage, I can then recommend the repair.

Have a look at our website www.hpponline.co.uk

cheers

Dave


----------

